# Bikini Sailor Moon Girl Snowboarding



## CrazyBanana (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

here is some style for gogirl... lol


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Argo said:


> here is some style for gogirl... lol


Lol!! With any luck she'll give it a go & start a nationwide "Style Trend" for the ladies!!! :laugh: >


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

When i saw the title, i was 100% sure it would be in Japan, and the "hot sailor moon" you took a video of would actually be a Japanese guy in dress up. Because that happens, quite a bit here.

This one looks a lot cuter.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

her pimp is waiting for her at the base..... lol


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Bah, hair is all wrong. She's more a Sailor Neptune.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

f00bar said:


> Bah, hair is all wrong. She's more a Sailor Neptune.


...or Sailor Uranus???




Well,.... *SUMBODY* was going to say it!!!! :shrug: >


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> ...or Sailor Uranus???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's a brunet.


----------



## Nocturnal7x (Mar 6, 2015)

I fucking love sailor moon, this is adorable.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

f00bar said:


> She's a brunet.


_Nooooo,.._ She just has a "Brown Eye!!! 

:rofl3:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Nocturnal7x said:


> I fucking love sailor moon, this is adorable.


I've never heard of it until now


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Argo said:


> I've never heard of it until now


No daughter that was born circa 1990-95? When mine was about 6 or 7 my mother made her a sailor moon costume old school style for her for halloween. Thing won every contest she entered in with it.

It's kind of funny thinking back to how my mom could churn out our halloween costumes every year that 95% of these cosplay people would drool over.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Dat ass doe!:x


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

16gkid said:


> Dat ass doe!:x


Lol. Yup


Actually a daughter born in 93 and 95. Japanese cartoon weren't too popular in South Texas though.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Argo said:


> I've never heard of it until now


I'd heard it referenced before but honestly? I had NO idea what a Sailor Moon was,...! So I just Googled it and,...

OMG!!! :blink: There really *IS* a Sailor Uranus!!!! :facepalm3:







:huh:


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

CrazyBanana said:


>


She should definitely have filmed more from the right.



chomps1211 said:


> I'd heard it referenced before but honestly? I had NO idea what a Sailor Moon was,...!


Is this even possible? :surprise:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Considering one of our other favorites comes from this guy this may be one of the best channels on youtube.


----------

